# Werbt mich [H]



## Tiyanah (30. Dezember 2013)

hallo ihr lieben,

ich bin 21, komme aus münchen und habe bisher nur auf nem bekannten privat server gespielt. hatte dort eine Blutelf Jägerin auf höchststufe (wotlk) und so gut wie alle raids durch und dachte mir jetzt wird es mal zeit für offi und von daher habe ich mir ein wow acc gekauft vor ungefähr 20 tagen und hab erst jetzt die "werb-ein-freund" aktion gesehen. gelesen habe ich, dass man jemanden noch werben kann obwohl er schon ein acc hat aber das geht nur ein monat lang. 



> F: Euer Freund hat gerade angefangen zu Spielen. Könnt ihr ihn trotzdem noch werben, wenn er schon einen Account erstellt hat?
> A: Ja, mit dem neuen System könnt ihr Spieler werben, die bereits einen World of Warcraft-Account erstellt haben, solange die Accounterstellung nicht länger als 30 Tage zurückliegt. Folgt hierfür einfach den normalen Schritten, um eine Einladung für Werbt einen Freund zu versenden. Wenn euer Freund die E-Mail erhalten hat, werden eure Accounts durch einen Klick auf den Link miteinander verbunden und ihr erhaltet die Belohnungen und Vorteile des Werbt einen Freund-Systems (solange der geworbene Account nicht älter als 30 Tage ist).



deswegen wäre es super wenn jemand von euch mich werben könnte. am tollsten wäre, thrall oder azshara :3 und horde wäre auch super.

liebe grüße


----------



## hoti82 (20. Januar 2014)

schade das du nur horde magst spiel auf antonidas allianz und such dringend jemanden wo ich werben kann. bei interesse schick ne pm an mich danke^^


----------



## Lassart (20. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus gerne, adde mich doch mal im Skype das_nudelholz oder Bnet skraa#2852

Server ist mir egal


----------



## Fungja (21. Januar 2014)

Kann dich adden spiele horde auf thrall schick pm mit skype name


----------

